# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Siemens] Simens no frost

## Kostas_tsi

Καλησπερα υπάρχει ενα ψυγειο simens το οποιο ειναι no frost ειχα μειωμένη απόδοση στην καταψυξη και καθολοθ συντηρηση το αλαρμ παντα αναμενο ανοιξα να δω το στοιχειο το οποιο πισω ηταν γεματο παγο Επίσης και τα νερα τις αποχέτευσης παγωμενα σκεφτηκα οτι εχει φραξει η αποχέτευση λοιπον του εκανα αποψυξη. Την καθαρισα και το ξαναβαζω εμπρος το αλαρμ πανι αναμενο παρατηροντας το ειδα πως ο ανεμιστήρας του δουλευε για λιγο και μετα σταματούσε για να μην τα πολυλογώ τωρα θελω να μετρησω το αισθητηριο αποψυξης ξερει κανεις ποσο πρεπει να μου δειξει σε θερμοκρασια δωματίουΝΎ ευχαριστώ !

----------


## tipos

Περιπου 5 με 7kohm στους 25 βαθμους

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Την καθαρισα και το ξαναβαζω εμπρος το αλαρμ πανι αναμενο


Να έχεις υπόψιν ότι μέχρι να πιάσει τις σωστές θερμοκρασίες στους θαλάμους *πρέπει* να είναι αναμμένο . (μπας και από βιασύνες νόμισες κατευθείαν / και άμεσα έπρεπε να σβήσει το αλάρμ) δηλ θέλει αρκετές ώρες ψύξης μέχρι να σβήσει μόνο του.

----------


## Kostas_tsi

Οχι γτ οταν το ξανα εβαλα μετα απο λιγο μου σταματησε παλι ο ανεμηστηρας... Οποτε κατι αλλο συμβαινει σιγουρα !

----------


## tipos

Το enr οπωσδηποτε για να ξερουμε για τι ψυγειο μιλαμε

----------


## Kostas_tsi

Αυριο θα το γραψω :Smile:

----------

